# March 2010 Member monthly Giveaway - Winner TruckMechanic!



## Jim (Mar 1, 2010)

*1 thru 29 and Random.org picked #2. That makes TruckMechanic this months winner!*

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

Contest Starts Today and ends on Mar 7, 2010 8PM Eastern time.

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in February 2010 your eligible.*

Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/

All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word IN. It will go by the order you respond in.

*This months winner will get a custom painted BYOB lure....Any lure he has in stock and any color choice you want. Or you can send him one of your old lures for a repaint on my dime.*
Click on the link to start drooling:




He will be painting a few poppers for me so I can just add this to my order.


----------



## njTom (Mar 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## Truckmechanic (Mar 1, 2010)

In


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 1, 2010)

in


----------



## russ010 (Mar 1, 2010)

in


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 1, 2010)

in


----------



## dixie_boysles (Mar 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## jigster60 (Mar 1, 2010)

IN..............JIGGY


----------



## Nevillizer (Mar 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## crazymanme2 (Mar 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## ACarbone624 (Mar 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## gunny146 (Mar 1, 2010)

IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ForkliftJeff (Mar 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## lcdr frank (Mar 1, 2010)

In.


Frank


----------



## FishingCop (Mar 1, 2010)

in


----------



## wasilvers (Mar 1, 2010)

In


----------



## Brine (Mar 1, 2010)

E Yun

That's southern for in


----------



## fish devil (Mar 1, 2010)

:twisted: IN!!!


----------



## countryboy210 (Mar 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## redbug (Mar 1, 2010)

in


----------



## Bugpac (Mar 1, 2010)

in


----------



## lswoody (Mar 1, 2010)

In


----------



## BassNBob (Mar 1, 2010)

in


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 2, 2010)

Count me IN.


----------



## D-Man (Mar 2, 2010)

In. :wink:


----------



## river_wolf (Mar 2, 2010)

In


----------



## Codeman (Mar 3, 2010)

In.


----------



## Nussy (Mar 3, 2010)

In


----------



## ejones1961 (Mar 3, 2010)

in


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 3, 2010)

IN


----------



## MeanMouth (Mar 3, 2010)

IN


----------



## Bemisboy1 (Mar 3, 2010)

IN


----------



## wolfmjc (Mar 4, 2010)

In


----------



## Doug (Mar 4, 2010)

IN


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 6, 2010)

In.


----------



## willfishforfood (Mar 7, 2010)

in


----------



## Jim (Mar 8, 2010)

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!

*1 thru 29 and Random.org picked #2. That makes TruckMechanic this months winner!*


----------



## Truckmechanic (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow...this might sound crazy to some but....this is the first time I have won anything..  

Jim, do I need to PM you for instructions?


----------



## Jim (Mar 8, 2010)

Truckmechanic said:


> Wow...this might sound crazy to some but....this is the first time I have won anything..
> 
> Jim, do I need to PM you for instructions?



Yes!


----------



## crazymanme2 (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats Truckmechanic 

& thanks again Jim for giving us a chance.


----------



## FishingCop (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats man =D>


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 8, 2010)

Congratulations! =D>


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 8, 2010)

(punches hole in the wall)


I NEVER WIN ANYTHING :evil: 





:wink: 



Congrats truckmechanic!


----------



## Brine (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats =D>


----------



## lswoody (Mar 9, 2010)

Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bugpac (Mar 9, 2010)

Congrats...


----------



## jigster60 (Mar 11, 2010)

WTG ...TM......JIGGY


----------



## njTom (Mar 11, 2010)

Congrats TM =D>


----------

